# Oatmeal Benefits Question



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been doing more research on feeding my dogs. Organic Oats: I see there are many benefits such as nervine (nerve tonic), to disease treatments. Just cook and add to your dogs food. It is said to improve your dogs health. Has anyone tried this? If so what amount do you give your dog or cat? I would like to start using this in my dogs diets. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

This is an interesting article:


http://www.petstyle.com/cats/health/benefits-oats-dogs-and-cats


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmm, I need to eat more oatmeal, lol. I always forget to make it. 

As for dogs. . .I don't think carnivores NEED grains. But, as far as grains go, oats are one of the best. I'm sure that if you stick to their recommendation of 1 tablespoon per 10-20 pounds, it wouldn't be a bad thing. If oats were a major part of a dog's diet, I don't think that would be good, though.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

we did that when we first started feeding raw many years ago...horrable idea, Happys coat got super flaky, she got really gassy and she walked around consuming the other dogs poop..all stopped immedietly after halting the oats.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. It was just a thought. I guess it better for ME to eat the oatmeal! Lol! I am always looking for more options to healthier diets for the dogs.  I feed five of them so raw is pretty much out of the question as also two of the dogs I feed aren't even mine.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Oatmeal is one of the foods that saved one of my dogs ( redbonehound ) with a sensitive stomach issue caused from an extended illness that took my vet a while to get a handle on the exact cause. After 3 to 4 months of vet visits the issue with what was causing the problem finally came under control , however , the dogs stomach was so inflamed from being sick so long she still would have trouble keeping her food down. The vet did not give me much info on feeding other than to use a soft diet.
So at this point I started cooking for this dog a special meal every day and the oatmeal was a major part of this diet, along with homemade yogurt,boiled sweet potato,boiled chicken given in small meals 3 times a day.This took a long time (90 days) bc her stomach had gotten in bad shape . The amount of oatmeal given at a meal 1/2 cup cooked. She is doing great now and has gained her weight back and is eating regular kibble. ( Diamond Natural chic and rice )
I still add oatmeal from time to time with all my 10 dogs regular food along with homemade yogurt.

Best , oldhound


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Oldhounddog-This is wonderful for your dog. I imagine just once a week for my dogs wouldn't hurt maybe? My littlest one has always had a sensitive stomach but no true illness. I worry the most about him. He also has some anal gland issues from the time he was 12 weeks old. He now is five years old. I give them just a tad of my yogurt (I let them lick the spoon when I am finished) I have been looking for plain yogurt but never it never seems to be stocked at the grocery stores in my area. Just flavored yogurt. I do however freeze plain pumpkin in ice cube trays for them.....now that I read a tip on this forum on how to store it this way. It works great! I also remember feeding my 13 Collie pups baby rice and oatmeal cereals when they were just being weaned. They did great also. It is just that there is such a world of new information available since the internet..........you are just not sure what to believe anymore.  Thanks for the story and the advice. I am glad your dog is doing better! 

A little off topic........I plan to submit an update about Abbylynn's clicker training soon!  Maybe this evening.


----------

